# Dehydrator.



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I've just bought a dehydrator - for the dog treats mainly but I know that pet stores sell dried banana. So it got me thinking - is there any foods I can dehydrate for the Rabbits and Hamster as a treat?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

we make apple rings for the furries with ours


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> we make apple rings for the furries with ours


ooh I never thought of Apple, what do you do - just slice it then cut rings? That sounds so daft. Can I do banana too? What about veg?

I'm going to have spoilt dogs and small furries!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

peal and core the apple, then slice it and dehydrate it.

i cant see any reason why you couldnt do banana, mango works well


----------

